

The best and simple way to find remote work - dudeedud
http://talentboard.me/candidate

======
dudeedud
Hello.My name is Artem. I’m the founder of remote work search service
Talentboard.me Last time we introduced interface for employers which allows
for subscription to receive CVs of specialists seeking remote work. Over 300
companies subscribed to our service after that. Today we launch candidate
interface, which allows any specialist to mail their CV to the listed
companies free of charge.

How it works Fill in the form and attach your CV We mail your CV to the listed
companies. Track mailing efficiency status from your account page and get
feedback from employers.

How the mailing efficiency is calculated Our algorithm takes into account the
number of downloads and views of your CV. Employers can also rate CVs
according to a 5-point scale. You end up with good feedback. If you think that
mailing efficiency isn’t high enough, you can alter your CV and see how
employers react to the changes.

Thank you. And good luck with finding a new job.

